# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ  ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑΣ   ΑΠΟ  ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ  ΜΕ  ΣΠΙΤΙΚΗ  ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΣΗΣ

## mariost

ΑΦΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΣΚΟΥΡΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΣΗhttps://youtu.be/x1Zqam7RHg4
Μία εύκολη διαδικασία όπου με απλά εργαλεία αφαιρούμε χωρίς κόπο την σκουριά σε βάθος από μεταλλικά σιδερένια αντικείμενα. Χρειάζονται δοκιμές πολλές αν προχωρήσουμε σε επιμεταλλώσεις ευγενών μετάλλων ή ηλεκτροστατικές βαφές και δεν είναι επί του παρόντος. Το ρεύμα που απαιτείται είναι από 1 αμπέρ και πάνω αν και συνήθως αναφέρεται σε κάποιες σελίδες (όπως αναφέρω στην αρχή) πάνω από 7 Αμπέρ και κάτω από 20.(όπως λέω στην αρχή ) . Εδώ το τροφοδοτικό με την αναλογία σόδας του πειράματος έδειχνε λίγο κάτω από 2 Α στην αρχή και περίπου 3,5 Α μετά από 4 ώρες. Η τάση ήτανε 15-16 V dc. Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί από κάποιον και τροφοδοσία από tig ηλεκτροκόλληση ως 50 Α με πολλαπλάσια ποσότητα ηλεκτρολύτη αν και τόσο ρεύμα το θεωρώ επικίνδυνο. Ο χώρος να αερίζεται πολύ καλά και δεν σκύβουμε από πάνω με αναμμένο τσιγάρο ή αναπτήρα για να μην γίνουμε φλαμπέ από ανάφλεξη του υδρογόνου που εκλύεται με το οξυγόνο της ατμόσφαιρας.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑ ΕΔΩ: https://youtu.be/x1Zqam7RHg4

----------

aktis (07-05-19), 

Κυριακίδης (07-05-19), 

Gaou (07-05-19), 

Hulk (07-05-19), 

nikman (08-05-19), 

VaselPi (07-05-19), 

vasilllis (07-05-19)

----------


## VaselPi

Συγχαρητήρια Μάριε (*mariost*) για την κατασκευή, αλλά και τη θεματολογία. Ωστόσο, επιτρέψτε μου μία μικρή συμβουλή, που προκύπτει από τη δική μου εμπειρία. 
Παλαιά είχα δουλέψει με τέτοιες κατασκευές, αλλά μικρότερης ισχύος. Έπρεπε να κατασκευάσω κυλινδρικό σπιράλ, διαμέτρου 20 mm, με βήμα 5 mm, από σύρμα μολυβδαινίου (Μο), πάχους 0,2 mm. Το σύρμα τυλιγόταν πάνω σε μία σιδερένια ράβδο, η οποί πυρακτωνόταν στους περίπου 800-900 βαθμούς. Μετά από αυτή τη θερμική κατεργασία, το σύρμα οξειδωνόταν πολύ έντονα. Το ζήτημα ήταν: πως αφαιρείς το οξείδιο μολυβδαινίου από το σύρμα, του εύθραυστου αυτού σπιράλ; 
Η αφαίρεση γινόταν ηλεκτροχημικά, σε διάλυμα 40 % ΚΟΗ, με εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα. Η δε άνοδος της ηλεκτροχημικής κυψέλης ήταν από λεπτό (0,1 mm) φύλλο νικελίου. Την ένταση του ρεύματος τη ρύθμιζα με το «μάτι», ρυθμίζοντας την εναλλασσόμενη τάση που εφαρμοζόταν στην κυψέλη, με έναν αυτομετασχηματιστή εργαστηρίου. Το ρεύμα το θεωρούσα επαρκές (περίπου 5-10 Α), όταν τα αέρια που παραγόταν γύρω από το σπιράλ δημιουργούσαν την εικόνα «βρασμού». Την ίδια εικόνα ηλεκτροχημικού καθαρισμού έβλεπα και σε ένα εργαστήριο επιχρύσωσης, κάπου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, όταν θέλησα να επιχρυσώσω κάποια ορειχάλκινα αντικείμενα. 
Με άλλα λόγια, για το αντικείμενο που καθαρίζετε στο video, λόγω μεγάλου εμβαδού που έχει, το εφαρμοζόμενο ρεύμα το βλέπω να είναι ανεπαρκές για το χονδρικό καθαρισμό (το υγρό δε «βράζει»). Μεταξύ άλλων, οι έντονες φυσαλίδες που δημιουργούνται, δημιουργούν ανοδικά ρεύματα μέσα στο υγρό και έτσι βοηθούν τον καθαρισμό, καθώς συμβάλλου στην απομάκρυνση από την επιφάνεια μεγάλων τμημάτων σκουριάς και ακαθαρσιών. Τα ρεύματα που βλέπω στο video τα βλέπω να επαρκούν για το λεπτό καθαρισμό, που ωστόσο πρέπει να ακολουθεί το χονδρικό. Ρεύματα που δεν παράγουν την εικόνα του «βρασμού», δεν επαρκούν για το χονδρικό καθαρισμό. Αν εφαρμοστούν, ο καθαρισμός δεν θα είναι καλός στις κοιλότητες της επιφάνειας, αλλά και θα «πάρει πολύ ώρα».
Βασίλειος.

----------


## mariost

> Συγχαρητήρια Μάριε (*mariost*) για την κατασκευή, αλλά και τη θεματολογία. Ωστόσο, επιτρέψτε μου μία μικρή συμβουλή, που προκύπτει από τη δική μου εμπειρία. 
> Παλαιά είχα δουλέψει με τέτοιες κατασκευές, αλλά μικρότερης ισχύος. Έπρεπε να κατασκευάσω κυλινδρικό σπιράλ, διαμέτρου 20 mm, με βήμα 5 mm, από σύρμα μολυβδαινίου (Μο), πάχους 0,2 mm. Το σύρμα τυλιγόταν πάνω σε μία σιδερένια ράβδο, η οποί πυρακτωνόταν στους περίπου 800-900 βαθμούς. Μετά από αυτή τη θερμική κατεργασία, το σύρμα οξειδωνόταν πολύ έντονα. Το ζήτημα ήταν: πως αφαιρείς το οξείδιο μολυβδαινίου από το σύρμα, του εύθραυστου αυτού σπιράλ; 
> Η αφαίρεση γινόταν ηλεκτροχημικά, σε διάλυμα 40 % ΚΟΗ, με εναλλασσόμενο ρεύμα. Η δε άνοδος της ηλεκτροχημικής κυψέλης ήταν από λεπτό (0,1 mm) φύλλο νικελίου. Την ένταση του ρεύματος τη ρύθμιζα με το «μάτι», ρυθμίζοντας την εναλλασσόμενη τάση που εφαρμοζόταν στην κυψέλη, με έναν αυτό μετασχηματιστή εργαστηρίου. Το ρεύμα το θεωρούσα επαρκές (περίπου 5-10 Α), όταν τα αέρια που παραγόταν γύρω από το σπιράλ δημιουργούσαν την εικόνα «βρασμού». Την ίδια εικόνα ηλεκτροχημικού καθαρισμού έβλεπα και σε ένα εργαστήριο επιχρύσωσης, κάπου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, όταν θέλησα να επιχρυσώσω κάποια ορειχάλκινα αντικείμενα. 
> Με άλλα λόγια, για το αντικείμενο που καθαρίζετε στο video, λόγω μεγάλου εμβαδού που έχει, το εφαρμοζόμενο ρεύμα το βλέπω να είναι ανεπαρκές για το χονδρικό καθαρισμό (το υγρό δε «βράζει»). Μεταξύ άλλων, οι έντονες φυσαλίδες που δημιουργούνται, δημιουργούν ανοδικά ρεύματα μέσα στο υγρό και έτσι βοηθούν τον καθαρισμό, καθώς συμβάλλου στην απομάκρυνση από την επιφάνεια μεγάλων τμημάτων σκουριάς και ακαθαρσιών. Τα ρεύματα που βλέπω στο video τα βλέπω να επαρκούν για το λεπτό καθαρισμό, που ωστόσο πρέπει να ακολουθεί το χονδρικό. Ρεύματα που δεν παράγουν την εικόνα του «βρασμού», δεν επαρκούν για το χονδρικό καθαρισμό. Αν εφαρμοστούν, ο καθαρισμός δεν θα είναι καλός στις κοιλότητες της επιφάνειας, αλλά και θα «πάρει πολύ ώρα».
> Βασίλειος.



Την  αναλογία  σε σόδα  την είδα  από παρόμοια βίντεο όπου όλοι βάζανε  μία κουταλιά  σόδας  πλυντηρίου  ανά ένα γαλόνι.  Μετά τις τέσσερις ώρες  το  αμπερόμετρο από 1,8  έφτασε  στα  3,5 Α (πιθανόν  από αλλαγή αναλογίας  λόγω ελάττωσης του νερού.Η θερμοκρασία στη γέφυρα  έγινε 42 βαθμοί. Επομένως όσο περισσότερο  μένει  μέσα το αντικείμενο το φαινόμενο δυναμώνει.Το έβγαλα  γιατί μου φάνηκε  ότι καθάρισε. Κάτι σημαδάκια καφέ στα δοντάκια ήτανε τρίμματα πέτρας που δεν τα αφαίρεσα καλά στην αρχή. Είδα επίσης το πείραμα με τροφοδοσία από ρεύμα συνεχές συνδεδεμένο σε TIG ηλεκτροκόλληση όπου μετά τα  15 Α έβραζε σχεδόν το νερό. Ρίχνοντας συνέχεια και άλλη σόδα το έφτασε  με ταυτόχρονη ρύθμιση της TIG  στα  50  Α  όπου γινότανε κανονικός βρασμός. Στα  15 λεπτά  είχε καθαρίσει το εξάρτημα εντελώς. Πιστεύω αν διπλασιάσω την σόδα θα πιάσω  τα 10 Α περίπου. Δεν ήθελα να υπερβάλλω  αλλά και στο τέλος  από απροσεξία έκαψα την 10 αρα  ασφάλεια του αμπερόμετρου όταν το συνέδεσα σε  τάση και όχι σε ένταση  και έμεινα από όργανο. Σίγουρα  Βασίλη είναι μεγάλο κεφάλαιο η ηλεκτρόλυση  και  θα κοιτάξω να πειραματιστώ και παραπέρα  για επιμεταλλώσεις ευγενών μετάλλων   και άλλα διάφορα. Παράγγειλα ένα μεγαλύτερο τροφοδοτικό  0-30 V  και  0-10 Α  να μπορώ να  πειραματιστώ παραπέρα. Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  για τις πληροφορίες  καθ'  όσον  η εμπειρία μου όλη αποκτήθηκε αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο  που πέρασε διαβάζοντας και μελετώντας παρόμοια βίντεο σε ξένες κυρίως ιστοσελίδες  και με ότι υλικά βρήκα στο εργαστήριο.Ευτυχώς η γυναίκα μου είχε σόδα για το πλυντήριο  και έτσι ήμουνα κομπλέ. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι .Τα λέμε.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Συγχαρητήρια , την λύση μπουράτο περιστροφικό ή μαγνητικό την έχεις υπόψιν;

----------


## VaselPi

Μάριε, ο ηλεκτροχημικός καθαρισμός της μεταλλικής επιφάνειας - είναι ολόκληρη επιστήμη. Εδώ οι χημικοί έκαναν καλή δουλειά και βρήκαν τους κατάλληλους ηλεκτρολύτες, για το κάθε μέταλλο, όπως και τις κατάλληλες τιμές ρεύματος για το χονδρό και λεπτό καθαρισμό. Αυτό που προέχει σε αυτή τη φάση είναι να βρείτε ένα ή μερικά βιβλία πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα. Θα σας βοηθήσουν πολύ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## Gaou

Εγώ που έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές στο παρελθόν την διαδικασία και απο την μικρή εμπειρία στις γεννήτριες ΗΗΟ εχω να πω μακρυά απο μαγειρική σόδα. Ειδοποιηθηκα ότι παράγει χλώριο σαν κατάλοιπο αέριο πραγμα που μου φάνηκε αλήθεια. Καλύτερα λίγο υδροξειδιο του καλίου ή του νατρίου. Μπράβο για την παρουσίαση

----------


## IRF

Πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε ότι η αφαίρεση της σκουριάς με ηλεκτρολυτικό τρόπο αφαιρεί και μέταλλο που δεν είχε οξειδωθεί(π.χ. οι βόλτες σε έναν σωλήνα). Υπάρχουν και ποιο ήπια μέσα όπως διάφορα υγρά με οργανικά οξέα που δεν διαβρώνουν καθόλου από τον μη οξειδωμένο σίδηρο. Επίσης η ηλεκτρολυτική μέθοδος δεν είναι εύκολη για τεράστια αντικείμενα όπως τα κάγκελα ενός σπιτιού που δεν μπορούν να αφαιρεθούν.Η μέθοδος των οργανικών οξέων εφαρμόζεται ακόμα και σε υφάσματα που έχει πέσει τριχλωριούχος σίδηρος είναι ταχύτατη.Η μέθοδος της ηλεκτρολυτικής αφαίρεσης της σκουριάς εφαρμόζεται κυρίως στη γαλβανοπλαστική που τα αντικείμενα είναι ήδη στο λουτρό.

----------

aktis (08-05-19), 

kioan (07-05-19), 

VaselPi (07-05-19)

----------


## KOKAR

το Φωσφορικό Οξύ είναι οτι πρέπει για την αφαίρεση της σκουριάς και μάλιστα η σκουριά δεν εμφανίζετε ξανά !

----------

αλπινιστης (09-05-19), 

Gaou (08-05-19), 

kioan (08-05-19), 

nick1974 (07-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> το Φωσφορικό Οξύ είναι οτι πρέπει για την αφαίρεση της σκουριάς και μάλιστα η σκουριά δεν εμφανίζετε ξανά !



αυτο το "δεν εμφανιζεται ξανα" ακουγεται πολυ ενδιαφερον (οκ καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι υπερβολη αλλα εστω κι αν καθυστερει ειναι πολυ σημαντικο).
Τι ακριβως παιζει?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

> το Φωσφορικό Οξύ είναι οτι πρέπει για την αφαίρεση της σκουριάς και μάλιστα η σκουριά δεν εμφανίζετε ξανά !



Και πού το βρίσκουμε;

----------


## nick1974

> Και πού το βρίσκουμε;



Καλογεροπουλο (αν εισαι Πειραια), το θεμα ειναι αν εχει οντως ιδιοτητα να καθυστερει την μελλοντικη σκουρια και σε τι περιπου ποσοστο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Satcom

> Και πού το βρίσκουμε;




Παντού,  η κόκα κόλα πάντως έχει!

Η μη οξείδωση πάντως οφείλετε στην μετατροπή της σκουριάς σε φωσφορικό σίδηρο και είναι με την μορφή μιας  μαύρου χρώματος επίστρωσης.
Αυτή η μαύρη επίστρωση  μπορεί και να μην είναι επιθυμητή κάποιες φορές.

----------

nick1974 (08-05-19)

----------


## mtzag

Σε κατι γλυστρες ακριβειας που εκανα ηλεκτρολυση εφυγε η σκουρια και ενα μικρο μερος της εγινε Fe3O4(μαυρη σταθερη σκουρια)
αυξηθηκανε οι διαστασεις κατι ελαχιστο(περιπου 0.05mm) γιατι μετα σφηνωνανε οι γλυστρες δεν μπαινανε ελευθερα οπως πριν.
Οποτε προσοχη σε αντικειμενα ακριβειας να μη το αφησετε πολλες ωρες.

----------


## Gaou

εχω καιρο να παω καλογεροπουλο αλλα εχει αλλαξει ο νομος για τις προμηθειες χημικών . οποτε καλό ειναι πριν παει καποιος να κάνει τηλ. να δει αν μπορει να πάρει κατι λιανικής....

----------


## nick1974

> Παντού,  η κόκα κόλα πάντως έχει!
> 
> Η μη οξείδωση πάντως οφείλετε στην μετατροπή της σκουριάς σε φωσφορικό σίδηρο και είναι με την μορφή μιας  μαύρου χρώματος επίστρωσης.
> Αυτή η μαύρη επίστρωση  μπορεί και να μην είναι επιθυμητή κάποιες φορές.



υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μαυριζει ομορφα το αλουμινιο η καμια σχεση? 
Πιστευω καταλαβαινεις τι θελω (εχεις δει κατι αλουμινια καταμαυρα ομοιομορφα λες και ειναι βαμμενα με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη και στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι αποτελεσμα καποιας επεξεργασιας)







> εχω καιρο να παω καλογεροπουλο αλλα εχει αλλαξει ο νομος για τις προμηθειες χημικών . οποτε καλό ειναι πριν παει καποιος να κάνει τηλ. να δει αν μπορει να πάρει κατι λιανικής....



τιμολογιο η αγορα με αφμ και ταυτοτητα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## KOKAR

Εγώ το έχω δοκιμάσει σε σίδερο με άριστα αποτελέσματα, το φωσφορικό οξύ είναι πολύ φθηνό και όντως όπως είπαν και παραπάνω αφήνει μια μαύρη απόχρωση στο μέταλο,υπάρχουν πολλά βίντεο στο youtube ,αλλά όπως όλα στο internet διασταυρώνουμε αυτά που ακούμε και βλέπουμε

----------


## KOKAR

Στο αλουμίνιο δεν γνωρίζω αν κάνει.

----------


## tsimpidas

Στο 3' λεπτο του βιντεο ο τυπος δειχνει ξεσκούριασμα με υδροχλωρικό οξυ

----------


## Satcom

> υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μαυριζει ομορφα το αλουμινιο η καμια σχεση? 
> Πιστευω καταλαβαινεις τι θελω (εχεις δει κατι αλουμινια καταμαυρα ομοιομορφα λες και ειναι βαμμενα με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη και στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι αποτελεσμα καποιας επεξεργασιας)



Μπα καμία σχέση με αλουμίνιο , καλά θα ήταν αλλά.....
Πας για ανοδίωση, αλλά είναι από τα δύσκολα αυτό το μαύρο που λες πχ στους σφικτήρες των κεραιών της Trible για το Inmarsat C που μπορεί να έχεις δει.

----------

nick1974 (08-05-19)

----------


## nick1974

> πχ στους σφικτήρες των κεραιών της Trible για το Inmarsat C που μπορεί να έχεις δει.




Αυτο το μαυρο ακριβως εννοω, ελεγα μηπως με λιγο οξυ μπορει καποιος να πετυχει αυτο το αποτελεσμα.
Ανοδιωση ειναι τελικα ε? κι ειπα μπας και... αλλα too good to be true



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

> υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μαυριζει ομορφα το αλουμινιο η καμια σχεση?  Πιστευω καταλαβαινεις τι θελω (εχεις δει κατι αλουμινια καταμαυρα ομοιομορφα λες και ειναι βαμμενα με ηλεκτροστατικη βαφη και στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι αποτελεσμα καποιας επεξεργασιας)



θες ανοδιωση + βαφη . 
Σχετικα ευκολο ειναι απλα εχει καποια διαδικασια 
θες ανοδιωση και βαφη μετα με μαυρο χρωμα που μπαινει στους πορους της ανοδιωσης και σφραγιζετε.

----------


## vasilllis

Δείξτε μας πιο λέτε ..

----------


## nick1974

> Δείξτε μας πιο λέτε ..



ενα ομορφο μαυρο αλουμινιο που δεν εχει προκυψει απο βαφη...
Σιγουρα θα χεις δει τετοιο

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mtzag

Ολα τα μαυρα αλουμινια ειναι απο βαφη απλα οταν γινετε ανοδιωση πρωτα και μετα βαφη
η βαφη μπαινει στους πορους του αλουμινιου σφραγιζετε μεσα στους πορους και φευγει παρα πολυ δυσκολα.
Το αποτελεσμα της ανοδιωσης+βαφης ειναι πολυ ανωτερο ποιοτικα απο τη σκετη βαφη.
Κατι τετοιο κανεις https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMdb0nhTE4A
Τροφοδοτικο ρυθμιζομενο εχετε... 
Τα χημικα που θελει ειναι παμφτηνα και dye μπορεις να βρεις στο ebay φτηνα η στα μαγαζια με τα σχετικα ηδη.
(αλλιως κανει και βαφη αυγων)
Στο τιτανιο μπορεις να κανεις μαυρο χρωμα(και αλλα χρωματα) με σκετη ανοδιωση χωρις βαφη.

----------


## mtzag

Θελω να ξεσκουριασω κατι σιδερα χοντρα εχω ενα βυτιο 1 m^3 και τριφασικο τροφοδοτικο (3x400vac εισοδο) με εξοδο 40A 24V(τριμερ για μικρορυθμιση)
Θελω λοιπον αυτο το τροφοδοτικο να το να κανω constant current και να του βαλω βολτρομετρο-αμπερομετρο στην εξοδο
Στην ανοδο τι μπορω περα απο ψιλη σιδερενια λαμαρινα και να μην εχει τοξικοτητα (πχ το inox βγαζει και εξασθενες χρωμιο-δηλητηριο)
και επειδη θα ειναι για ανοδιωσεις ξεσκουριασματα δε με νοιαζει το ripple θελω κατι φτηνο... 
Ξερω για τα ruideng modules αλλα θελω κατι φτηνοτερο.
Υπαρχει καποιο ετοιμο κιτακι?

Επισης θελω και κατι αλλο να φορτιζω μπαταριες μολυβδου.

----------

